# UK Societies



## Grandpa (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi all,

I am trying to locate, formulate a list of all UK societies. Some on lists at present have been defunct for over 10yrs.

Can you please post - society name and contact details if known.

Many thanks


----------



## nickb (Sep 2, 2009)

*Reptile club in Amersham, Bucks*

I've just noticed your post and that you're in north Herts.

There's a club that meets in Amersham, Bucks on the first Friday of each month. It's the Thames and Chiltern Herpetological Group and is long established, having been set up in 1979. We meet in the Barn Room, Amersham Community Centre, Chiltern Avenue, Amersham, Bucks, HP6 5AH from 8.00pm onwards. Visitors are always welcome but there's an entrance fee of £2.50 for non-members.

Tomorrow night's meeting ia about dart frogs and will feature a couple of DVDs of frogs in the wild plus live animals and a talk by one of our members.

Please contact me if you need any further information.
Cheers,
Nick.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Off the top of my head there is;

IHS - Untitled Document
CREAKS - [email protected]
South West (CREAKS Branch) - [email protected]
MRAC - [email protected]
BHS - [email protected]
BRAS - [email protected]
PRAS - [email protected]
TCHG - [email protected]
ERAC - [email protected]
Forth Valley


----------



## reddevil09 (Aug 19, 2009)

*re*

these are the ones that i know of there is more i just cant remember them off the top of my head, all of them are good group's

Staffordshire tarantula society - 
STAFFORDSHIRE TARANTULA SOCIETY • Index page

Manchester invertebrate and spider club - ~ MISC - Home

Lincolnshire tarantula society -
Lincolnshire Tarantula Society

invicta arachnid club -
Invicta Arachnid Club ~ Home

British tarantula society -
British Tarantula Society - Welcome

chris S.T.S


----------



## Windy (Feb 21, 2007)

Ratsnake Foundation

Website: Ratsnake Foundation
Contact Email: [email protected]


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

Remember that the IHS has branches in different parts of the UK.

I attend an IHS meeting every month in Hertford, herts.


----------

